# regression in indoor potty-training



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She's only 9 weeks old? Yeah, I'd be using a lot of pads!

Actually I'd be crate-training and taking her outside every hour for 10 minutes, but that's me. 

If you want to let her roam, I'd recommend it only if she is on-leash and tethered to you. That way you can make sure she isn't getting into any funny business.

It is SO important at this age to not give her the opportunity to do wrong, and to reward and praise mightily when she does right. She is just on the cusp of developing more consistent bladder control, but probably isn't there yet.

You know what they say - if your dog has an accident in the house, take a newspaper, roll it up, and whack yourself in the side of the head with it, cuz it's YOUR fault!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Small dogs seem to take longer to develop bladder control etc than larger ones - at 9 weeks she probably does not have enough time from feeling the need to even think about looking for a pad. It does sound like back to basics - on the pad every time she wakes up, every time she has been playing vigorously, every time she eats or drinks, every time she gets that "look" in her eye, etc. And lots and lots of praise and treats when she does it in the right place. Reckon on it taking several weeks for her to be able to hold it for more than a few minutes, and she may well regress briefly on hitting adolescence at around 5 months.

Like BeachGirl, I prefer taking them out - in part because mine used to shred the puppy pads, given half a chance!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

*Fracturedcircle*, I see you're in an apartment in Chicago. Is that the reason why you want to use puppy pads instead of taking her outside? Is it really difficult to get her outside (long hallway, elevators, etc.)? 

Do you have a balcony that would be safe for your puppy? If so, you might try one of those doggy potties that is a rectangle of artificial turf put inside something that looks like a boot tray. Some even have little fountains that will wash off the turf after the dog pees. 

I think if you train a dog that it's ok to go indoors, then they will learn that it's ok to go indoors. Is that what you want, long-term? You can't rush a dog's biological development, and right now the puppy pads might be ok, but thinking ahead, what sort of habits do you want her to develop? Do you have a laundry room or someplace like that where you could put a doggie potty, so she could learn to use that one place consistently?

Within the next three weeks you will probably see some big jumps in her ability to control herself, so this is the time to start introducing her to whatever you want your long-term solution to be.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> *Fracturedcircle*, I see you're in an apartment in Chicago. Is that the reason why you want to use puppy pads instead of taking her outside? Is it really difficult to get her outside (long hallway, elevators, etc.)?
> 
> Do you have a balcony that would be safe for your puppy? If so, you might try one of those doggy potties that is a rectangle of artificial turf put inside something that looks like a boot tray. Some even have little fountains that will wash off the turf after the dog pees.
> 
> ...


i am a quadriplegic, so indoor potty-training really works better for me. but i promise that she's getting her walks and socialization, even though my lifestyle is rather solitary.

she can go into my bathroom, which is (obviously) adjacent to my room. i am looking into a dog loo for her.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

"http://www.porchpotty.com/?gclid=CKvW8IjrhKQCFeh25QodKlCpLA"

Have you seen this site? This is the one with the little fountain feature. But they refer to those as "porch or patio," so maybe wouldn't work if you are strictly indoors.

They also have the "standard" ones, which you water and clean manually.

Are you doing crate-training with her? That is very valuable method of teaching her self-control, to give her the opportunity to potty, then play time for a little bit, then back in the crate for 45 minutes to an hour, with a toy or something to chew so it's clear that she is not being punished. Then potty, play, crate, once again. 

Gradually as she develops more bladder control, she can be out longer. The crate will help her develop that control, as she won't want to dirty her own space.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Crating and tethering are great - so I agree with beachgirl. I have trained on potty pads and turf in the past. It can be done. But must be consistent with the training and treating afterwards. I kept some on the patio and in the spare bathroom and trained them to go "potty" there. Some people use cat boxes. 

I used x-pens as you are to minimize space and I gradually open that space as they improve - - BUT I would not put this space and potty together, it's confusing and not real good to have the two close together.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

There is also something called a dog litter box that some have used successfully. It was discussed on this forum a little while ago; I don't remember what thread now.

Here's an example of a high-sided box that uses turf:

Amazon.com: Rascal Dog Litter Box "Little Squirt" (tm) - DESIGNED JUST FOR TOY BREEDS!: Kitchen & Dining

I agree about the confusion of x-pen and potty place being together. It works against the dog's natural instinct to want to keep its living space clean. Maybe it could work if you do a sort of two-room configuration, with an opening between the play area and the potty area, so the puppy gets the idea of walking to a different space when they need to potty. That method would need careful supervision, though.

Crate training would be easier, I think. Then the X-pen can be used just for play, after potty time is done.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

we've been keeping a super close eye on her and taking her to the potty place on the clock. it's been going really well!

BeachGirl--great point on separating the play area and the potty place. we've been doing that for the past few days.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I have used indoor potty training with my dogs for over 30 years now and it simply works best for me! From puppyhood and into the mature years, washable peepee pads have been my best alternative for potty training! I fully agree with the limited space approach and using x-pens to fence off areas. Also agree that it is crucial to stay with a consistant potty area located in a "workable" space. (I use one in my master bathroom and one close to door leading to garage.) 
HINTS:
Placing a bit of doggie urine on the pad often helps to jumpstart potty training
Using a shower pan/tray (Lowes. etc..) makes a nice holding tray for pads.
If you have a bigger dog, you can use a molded kiddy pool with 1/4 of the side cut out for easy entry/exit. 
Newspapers can be used, but sure gets messy with all the carbon/ink on paws
Washable pads can be purchased cheap online! (32x32, about a dollar apiece!) 
I use indoor training because I cannot provide my dog with a midday potty break. And even though most dogs can learn to hold it, with age comes frequency ! Going through health issues with my 18 year old miniature poodle sure made me thankful to know that she had potty freedom 24-7, whether I was home or not 
I know indoor potty training may not be for everyone, but it certainly works for me!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

*Fracturedcircle*, glad to hear you're making progress!

It makes it so much easier on the dog when you have a consistent schedule, and it sounds like you're doing that.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to cut-and-paste my old posts here (getting lazy these days)

I have tried out puppy pads, artificial turf and dog litter and we are now using the Purina dog litter. Nickel chewed on the pads and I didn't want him to think it's okay to pee indoor. The artificial turf is difficult to clean even when everything is firm and nice so imagine when your dog is not feeling too well ….

Purina Purina® secondnature® Housetraining Solution has their dog litter and dog litter box. I got the largest litter pan for Nickel. You can also get a big cat litter pan but I decided to get the dog litter box because it has 3 high walls so in case Nickel learns to lift his leg, everything will stay in the box. He has become very comfortable using it after a week he came home (9 wks old).

I use the poop bag to pick up every time he finishes his big business. Every other day I scoop up the litter that has absorbed enough liquid. I change out all the litter and hose down the litter pan every 10 days or 2 weeks. The big bag of dog litter ($19) lasts us at least 5 weeks. If you are not an OCD like me, I am sure it will be good for 6 wks. I get mine from PetSmart. Petco has their own brand (similar price but low quality; they only sell their brand in their stores but they also sell Purina online but shipping for a 20lb bag of litter is terrible).

Dogs should not use cat litter because it clumps. Cat litter is very dangerous when swallowed and we all know how puppies lick and chew on EVERYTHING. The dog litter is made of recycled newspaper. Nickel chewed and swallowed some when he was first introduced to it but that didn't hurt him (no soft stool or anything). 

I decided to litter-train Nickel because I need some flexibility. My schnauzer was too well-trained and only relieved himself outdoor and he hated to have his paws wet and preferred to hold it in for days during rainy seasons.

Pls see this video of Nickel's: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1429929/Silv...y/IMG_0255.MOV


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That video link didn't work for me!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Purley said:


> That video link didn't work for me!



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1429929/Silver Boy/IMG_0255.MOV


Hope it works this time.


----------

